# Entry Pictures for Youth Summer Contest



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is our first entry! In the under 14 age group. A pen submitted by Rebecca Lyons and its a beauty!

















Thanks Rebecca,  a beautiful pen by a beautiful young lady.

Good Luck!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2013)

Our Second entry in the under 14 age group is Joshua Lyons











What a great Job Joshua.  Good luck  young man!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2013)

Please feel free to not only "like" our young contestants pens but to add your comments and support to the thread.

If you missed the rules for the contest or need the entry information here is that thread.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/youth-beautiful-pen-summer-challenge-contest-111317/

Your Entries can be sent to me at 
sales (at) silverpenparts.com  I need the age of the child if they dont have their own IAP membership, Name of the IAP member its bieng submitted under. complete address, and up to 3 photos. please put "youth contest" subject line.   You may also send me any questions you  have.  Thanks


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Rebecca and Joshua great looking pens.  I do have a question for you both are you making sure you keep them?  My daughter makes sure hers is in a safe place....


----------



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2013)

Our next entry in the under 14 age group
Angelina DePietro
















Great Job Angilina thats a great pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like the future of our hobby is secure.  All winners so far.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 11, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> Looks like the future of our hobby is secure. All winners so far.


 
Because they will push us out of our shops?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 11, 2013)

These are some great looking pens.  Very impressive efforts.  It's going to be really hard to pick a favorite.

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I like Angilina's best....no Joshua's....no Rebecca's, these young adults have our future well in hand ...well done, they are all winners.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 11, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> These are some great looking pens. Very impressive efforts. It's going to be really hard to pick a favorite.
> 
> Ed


 


OKLAHOMAN said:


> I think I like Angilina's best....no Joshua's....no Rebecca's, these young adults have or future well in hand ...well done, they are all winners.


 
Just imagine how Rebecca and Johsua's parents feel.  They will have to vote between their kids.  LOL....  <<<<Insert talking smack joke about choosing which kid>>> 

I am lucky only on of my kids entered!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 11, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> ...I am lucky only on of my kids entered!




Wait a minute!!!  You have more kids and they haven't entered!!!   What's up with that?  There has to be at least one more pen turner in your family.

Ed


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 11, 2013)

....i think im gonna throw in the towel already! There's no way i can compete with those great entrants!


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 11, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am lucky only on of my kids entered!
> ...


 
She's 4, so it's a couple years away.  The older one already had the bright idea of making her a shop.  Part of my bench is now her desk.....


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 11, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> Just imagine how Rebecca and Johsua's parents feel. They will have to vote between their kids. LOL.... <<<<Insert talking smack joke about choosing which kid>>>
> 
> I am lucky only on of my kids entered!


 
I hadn't thought about that part  . . . . 

And we have a 3rd that hasn't decided yet if he is going to make one.  He prefers to turn "non-magical wands" since we can't find a reliable supply of unicorn hair or phoenix feathers.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 12, 2013)

A great way to start the day, another beautiful pen and young lady that made it.
















Great pen and good luck


----------



## sclair (Jun 12, 2013)

They are some great looking pens, its great to young kids doing such nice work.  I think they look better than some of mine.
Steve


----------



## markgum (Jun 12, 2013)

excellent work


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a really nice pen.  I bet Dad would like to get that for Father's day!

Ed


----------



## alparent (Jun 12, 2013)

OK! STOP posting pictures of the kids!!!

It's not fare!

How the hell are we suppose the critic the pens if you put pictures of the kids?


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 12, 2013)

alparent said:


> OK! STOP posting pictures of the kids!!!
> 
> It's not fare!
> 
> How the hell are we suppose the critic the pens if you put pictures of the kids?


 
Look on the bright side, at least you are not like one and he has to pick which kid he likes more.  LMAO!!!!!!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 12, 2013)

We have another great entry by a young man in the under 14 age group.

Mathew  Johnson 
Matthew did all the work on the pen including cutting the blank to size, gluing up the segmentation, drilling the hole, turning, finishing, buffing and assembling.

It was his first segmentation and first time turning aluminum.

The segment is made of Padauk, aluminum and corian

















Great pen Mathew and good luck


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

Very impressive lists of firsts on that pen.  First segmentation.  First use of aluminum.  I'm pretty sure it's not a first pen though.  :wink:

Good job!!

Ed

Who barely knew how to use a pen when he was under 14, let alone make one....


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 13, 2013)

Way to go kids! Keep them coming.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 13, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> Very impressive lists of firsts on that pen.  First segmentation.  First use of aluminum.  I'm pretty sure it's not a first pen though.  :wink:
> 
> Good job!!
> 
> ...



He just started turning this year - and has turned less than 20 in total, including 10 for the service men!


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 13, 2013)

Where are the 14-16 year olds?  Tell them to stop texting and start turning.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 13, 2013)

Up next in the under 14 age group
Megan Newbern and a great pen!

Morgan Newbern's entry.. "this is the second one  she did. I helped with the first and she didn't approve, said she had to do it all herself. She can turn a wood pen with no problem. Well the results of her first acrylic 100% by her is astounding .She had me scared to death she would get a catch and blow the blank up X2 since it is a double blank kit. Black chrome cigar kit."


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 13, 2013)

Not a loser in the bunch so far, I just hope my over 70 pen looks as good.


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2013)

These younguns are doing a fantastic job.  Putting time in the shop and on the lathe is such a great choice, specially when you look at the other things they could focus on...

Well done all and a hoo rah to the parents who are teaching them.


----------



## Fatdawg (Jun 13, 2013)

Each and every one of these young turners should be very proud of their accomplishments. They are all winners!! I commend their parents for taking the time to introduce them to this fine hobby. And remember SAFETY FIRST!!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 13, 2013)

Next up another young Man for the under 14 age group

James Harrison.

"James was very excited to participate in this contest. This pen is the sixth pen he has made.

 He selected a Chrome Vertex and the Indian Princess blank.

James drilled the blank and reversed painted the hole white. I glued in the tube and squared the blank for him.

I assisted James in turning the blank. James wet sanded with MM and I buffed the blank.

I assisted in the finial assembly of the pen."
















Thats a great pen James good luck!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 13, 2013)

I sure hope there are a lot of first place prizes.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 14, 2013)

Each one is a winner!
:good: :good:


----------



## Tage (Jun 14, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> Where are the 14-16 year olds?  Tell them to stop texting and start turning.



Just have to get pics of my son's entry and submit it.  Great looking pens from all so far.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 14, 2013)

these kids do some fine work.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jun 18, 2013)

There are some nice pens here, Wow. I would hate to be a judge in this contest. Remember to teach your parents some of your new trade.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 18, 2013)

You will be one of the judges.  Judging is done by voting  poll of the membership.


----------



## Justturnin (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, these are great.  Each and everyone of you have done exceptional work.  You all (kiddo's and folks) should proud.  Glad I don't have to vote......or do I?????


----------



## mredburn (Jun 19, 2013)

Your running out of time but its not over yet. Grab a child and help them make a pen.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 19, 2013)

I havent been able to use MY shop in the past week as son #2 makes a pen then decides its not good enough, then makes another, same results and another..so far this contest is killing my shop time..lol


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 19, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Your running out of time but its not over yet. Grab a child and help them make a pen.


 
HEY BE CAREFUL....  Don't just randomly grab some kids, I bet there are a few parents that might get a little mad at someone saying "Hey little kid wanna make a pen in my shop"  :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes we have another fine pen and  a fine young man entering into the 14 - 16 year old age group.

Iap member.....  SonofSWW

Justin Emory

"He made this pen himself out of Afzelia Burl, White Holly and African Black wood on a Cigar Ultra Kit. CA finish"


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 21, 2013)

And the first 14 to 16 entry is a very nice one.  Thumbs up..


----------



## Fordwakeman (Jun 23, 2013)

My son's  entry is on the other thread.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

I will fix that...........


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Here comes the First of out last minute hold outs. 

Welcome Ethan Bradford our next 14-16 age group.

"PSI gunmetal bolt action. Not sure of the wood. If was part of a box that was purchased.






















Great Job Ethan
__________________


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

All better.   But some of you may want to hit the shop and get started on that pen.:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

They are coming in late but they are coming in still!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Coming in under the wire. 

Sarah Martel   under 14












Wonderful  pen Sarah


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Nest Up from the Martel clan  in the  Under 14

Ethan Martel and his mighty pen!












great Job Ethan


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Not last and not the least Martel

under 14

Its Levi Martel     ... Go Levi!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

And bringing the up the rear for the Martel Family  Its Luke Martel with  a great pen!
Luke is also in the under 14 age group.













Nice pen Luke


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Up Next in the 14-16 year old age group our next entry

Aidan Burrows!


It's a PSI Sculpted Pen in a Pink Passion blank reverse painted black.  Done soup to nuts by Aidan under my supervision."
















All Right Aidan!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

And In this corner of the ring, in the heavy weight under 14 age competition, we have Josh  Beuker!

Under 14
"Josh has always wanted to create a bolt action pen, and loves the snake skin blanks. When Seamus sent one in the last castaway box, Josh had it in his hand before I could blink. He also learned the art of patience when turning this pen as he has never attempted a tube in casted pen before. I was very proud of him in that there were no cracks or blowouts in the process. He now has a pen he is very proud of."


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

We bring you A great Pen by The Lovely Olivia  Beuker!  under 14 age group.

"
Olivia stepped out of her usual role as daddy's casting buddy and created her first pen. It is an Executive with a Brooks multi-pink blank. She took part in the blank selection, cutting, drilling, turning and sanding of this pen. She is very proud of her accomplishment and really enjoyed the time with daddy. She really wanted a girly-girl pen, and I think she nailed it."
















What can I say but gorgeous both the pen and the girl!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

And bringing the heat its the final Beuker entry in the under 14 age group

Katie Beuker!

"Katie has made a few pens with a little help from daddy. This time she wanted to make a pen for dad to use at work. She went into the special blanks box kept separate from the usual blank storage and found this vintage material. I told her it was a bit more difficult to turn and drill, but she insisted this was the one. She learned about very slow drilling and how to add water for cooling. She also learned about light cuts to prevent heat buildup. Katie did a great job at being patient through this process, and I now have a personal carry pen that I am proud of."
















Absolutley Stunning..... Both of them


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Lots of great entries and yet there is still time to get a pen in but you might want to go do it!  Not that just under the wire isnt lots of fun but your starting to push it!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 24, 2013)

Their pens all look great, some real cut kids .. Parents have a lot to be proud of.......


----------

